# What happened to the Boom Boxes?



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm looking at getting an XM receiver with a mini boom box setup to use in my house, but checking the XM web site shows them all out of stock.

I checked around the web (Amazon, Google Shop, etc) and most of the boom boxes appear to be 'sold out' or 'coming soon'. Does anyone know the story? Are they planning on making any more, are they selling off old inventory for new stuff for the Christmas rush? Or are they simply selling off old stock, never to make them again? (Meaning waiting for a 'merged' product to be designed...)

Any insights much appreciated...


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I would assume it has something to do with all new radios coming out post merger.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

They have been gone for awhile. I looked last year at BB and they did not have any, including online.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

In further searching it appears one website (I've never heard of) has 6 available, probably because they have the wrong picture listed. But I'm not confident in what I'd get.

And as much as I hate Best Buy with every molecule in my body, they're listing them as available. I may have to take a trip over to see.... 

UPDATE: They had two on the shelf! So I'm sad to give BB my money, but very happy with the box (XMAS100).

Thanks to all who replied.


----------

